# How would you fix beastmen?



## Sir Whittaker (Jun 25, 2009)

I like Beastmen. I like the theme, (most of) the models, where they sit in the world, etc. However,
the prevalent opinion seems to be that Beastmen mostly suck. Last army book of last edition, fairly unpopular compared to other fantasy armies, expensive options points wise, the reasons are varied. I know that other armies are in far more dire need of an update, and Beastmen are likely a long way down the list of potential releases, but if you were writing a nice hardback 8th edition Beastmen book, what would you change/add/remove? How do we make Beastmen better, or at least closer to the current status quo?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

They'requite strong in certain areas. Magic i potentialy broken and they have 2 of the strongest lores accessible, and their characters are beastly (literally). Chaff, Core Chariots, Bestigors... All are strong choices.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

The only area that I'd improve would be the rare choices, coming from someone that tried to make a double Jabbaslyth list work (it didn't) for far to long i'd like to have a viable option in that section. Everything else works well for the costs


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

Minotaurs that doesn't look like.... I honestly don't know what sort of animal they are supposed to look like but it sure isn't bulls.

Not exactly bookwise though.


----------



## Shas'Ui (Feb 28, 2013)

flyers


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Increase their toughness or make them a better glass cannon, or make them really really cheap like Skeletons. At the moment they're not really good at anything unless they get Primal Fury off.

Midnight


----------

